# Old Maching Books Available for Download



## rake60 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm not sure just how I found this site, but it's a good one!

Old books, many more than 100 year old available for download.
In the machining or lathe area I found a few from the late 1800's 
that have a lot of useful information in them.  The books are old, but the
information is timeless!  The copy writes have expired and they have been
made public.

The site is: Internet Archive

The PDF files are large, but worth the wait!

Try typing Steam Engine into the search box.... :wink: 

Rick


----------



## Cedge (Oct 20, 2007)

Rick
Steam engine search is way cool, but here is another Lost Dutchman gold mine of information....
http://www.archive.org/search.php?query=subject:"Machine-shop practice" 

http://www.archive.org/search.php?query=subject:"Machine-tools"

http://www.archive.org/details/completepractica00roserich


Steve


----------



## rake60 (Oct 21, 2007)

Here's a 'Must See" on that site.
Model engine-making in theory and practice 1888

Rick


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 21, 2007)

I absolutely love to see information like this.
It goes to show that you don't need the latest digital wizzbangs and whatsitz to build engines. Just old fashioned knowledge and techniques.
Once you have all this stuff under your belt, THEN use the latest gizmo's to make life easier. Then if you get stuck, revert back to the 'old ways' to get yourself out of the mire.

John


----------



## tattoomike68 (Mar 1, 2008)

this book had 700 projects for a boy. Its about 90 years old but has lots of cool old stuff.

http://www.gutenberg.org/files/12655/12655-pdf.pdf


----------



## howiesatwork (Mar 16, 2008)

Looks like I have some reading to do... Thanks!


----------



## rickharris (Mar 16, 2008)

tattoomike68  said:
			
		

> this book had 700 projects for a boy. Its about 90 years old but has lots of cool old stuff.
> 
> http://www.gutenberg.org/files/12655/12655-pdf.pdf



This set of 4 vols has been republished by Algrove. I got the set forChristmas - My kids know what I like!

I am amazed by the highly dangerous chemicals you could buy from the local drug store. Where was the risk assessment!


----------



## Mcgyver (Mar 16, 2008)

Rick, that's a great site, thanks. some books there that will really help model makers. One of the nice parts is the high resolution of the scans - often documents, especially from those who should know better like tech firms, produce pdf's that are useless so these are a refreshing change.


----------



## applescotty (Mar 19, 2008)

Awhile back, I started to make a list of machining related books that I found on archive.org. I quickly realized that the method I was using was not going to be very scalable, so I quit. I think archive.org (or the openlibrary.org website) needs to make it possible for users to create and manage mini collections of books that are viewable by other users. Thus, a machining related collection could be created and maintained on their site.

Anyways, I thought I'd post a link to the pages I made. As I said above, I'm not planning on adding to the list, but it's a decent sized list, and you might find a few you haven't seen. In particular check out the Machinery's Reference Books and Machinery's Data Sheets. Lots of good information in short books. I have not been able to locate several in the series, if you find any that I don't have listed, I would be interested in knowing about those.

Here's the list:
http://applescotty.googlepages.com/onlinemachinistbooks

Scott


----------



## applescotty (Mar 28, 2008)

Found this book in the archive.org collection, might be useful for those interested in model steam turbines:

Model steam turbines; how to design and build them ([1904])
Harrison, H. H

http://www.archive.org/details/modelsteamturbin00harrrich

Scott


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 28, 2008)

Scott,

Great stuff, already downloaded and reading.
Just a quick look thru has shown that I am on the right track with mine, there is a lot of material that is very relevant even today.

Thanks very much

John


----------



## Loose nut (Mar 28, 2008)

rickharris  said:
			
		

> I am amazed by the highly dangerous chemicals you could buy from the local drug store. Where was the risk assessment!



This was back in the good old days before some people thought they had the right to tell everyone else how to live there lives and what they could do, back then no one had thought up things like risk assessment. You did what you wanted to and took your chances, you bought your kid his first rifle, probably a .22, when he was around ten or twelve or went down to the local hardware and got some dynamite to blow tree stumps out. Building things that are consider to dangerous today was just something that was done and no one thought much about it. And for all that the world was a lot more fun and safer than it is today, but not without causalities.

 Damned eye patch keeps slipping and my hook scratches my face when I try to fix it.


----------



## Paolo (Mar 29, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhh Yes Rick...it was a 'Must See"...
Thanks very much
Paolo


----------

